# Six Thirteen



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

Is the aluminum in the new 6/13 standard 6061? My question is, did the aluminum go away from the optimo alloy that C-dale has developed or are the new bikes carbon and optimo?


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe it is the Optimo and carbon. Sounds like one sweet ride...


----------



## Sketchy One (Mar 4, 2004)

*New Cannondales*

Our Cannondale rep just went over that stuff with us. The rear triangle remains to be aluminum because it is actually lighter and stiffer than a carbon rear triangle and the rest of the frame is carbon. Yes, it is the same aluminum that is used on the Optimo frames.

FYI:
The blue is freakin' sweet. It changes to lighter and darker shades of blue depending on what angle you're looking at it from. The orange is nice too, like the 350Z orange, kind of a burnt orange color.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*6/13*

Yes they do look sweet. So is anyone getting one? I looked at the web site and they look really good. I wish the Chorus bikes would be available in the US as well as Europe. 

Blue with Chorus....


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

You can have the Chorus bike in Europe for $1250 more than what the Record version costs in the US.


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

c-record said:


> Yes they do look sweet. So is anyone getting one? I looked at the web site and they look really good. I wish the Chorus bikes would be available in the US as well as Europe.
> 
> Blue with Chorus....


I was thinking that too, shame they don't offer it stock. Just have a chat with your LBS, see what they'd be willing to work out for that particular customization. Might not be so bad...


----------

